# Game 52: Sonics (20-32) @ Wolves (22-29)



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*February 15, 2006
7PM CDT
Target Center*

*Probable Starters*
*7 Rashard Lewis F - 4 Nick Collison F - 31 Robert Swift C - 34 Ray Allen G - 8 Luke Ridnour*









































































*23 Trenton Hassell F - 21 Kevin Garnett F - 35 Mark Madsen C - 31 Ricky Davis G - 7 Anthony Carter G*

*Key Reserves:*
*Seattle*
33 Reggie Evans (6.2 ppg, 7 rpg)
12 Flip Murray (10 ppg, 2.5 apg)
Chris Wilcox (4.5 ppg, .536 FG%)

*Minnesota*
11 Marcus Banks (7.6 ppg, 11.8 with MIN)
30 Mark Blount (11.5 ppg, .521 FG%)
1 Rashad McCants (5.4 ppg, .358 3P%)​


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

For some reason I actually think we're going to win tonight.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

yeah i hope they will win and not be 0-5 on the homstand


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I feel the same thing, too.

I might be here for the game.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

As seen on Sonics' board, Chris Wilcox might not be dress up for the game tonight. Minus him and Radmanvic is gone. KG and co. need to take a big advantages over it with the fact they won't be playing.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

wolves win


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

No, I'm listening to Sonics pregame right now & apparently Wilcox will be able to play...whether he does or not is another thing. I hope he does; I don't want to have to wait over all-star weekend just to see him play a little bit.

I'm guessing the Sonics lose. Injuries, lack of guard depth & lack of confidence will kill the Sonics. Oh & did I mention they are the very worst defense in the league? Yeah, they let the injury depleted BOBCATS score 113, or maybe it was more....


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

myELFboy said:


> No, I'm listening to Sonics pregame right now & apparently Wilcox will be able to play...whether he does or not is another thing. I hope he does; I don't want to have to wait over all-star weekend just to see him play a little bit.
> 
> I'm guessing the Sonics lose. Injuries, lack of guard depth & lack of confidence will kill the Sonics. Oh & did I mention they are the very worst defense in the league? Yeah, they let the injury depleted BOBCATS score 113, or maybe it was more....


I'm not sure, but thanks for the update!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Let the game begin!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

AC with the Wolves first points of the game.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

They didnt do anything better than I thought.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

All right, game's tied at 28-28 at the end of 1st. We need to start capitalizing on Rashard and Ray's 2 fouls each.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

They have yet find ways to produce less turnovers in a game.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Davis Is So Athletic,i Wish He's Go More To The Hoop.
Were Getting Off. Boards And That's Cool.

Go Wolves!


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

I BELEIVE THAT IF RICKY WILL DECIDE TO GET MORE LAYUPS THAN JUMP SHOTS,IT COULD BE A KEY FOR US TONIGHT.
HE'S GETTING A LOT MORE EASY BUCKETS DOWN THERE WITH KG.
GO KG TAKE REBOUNDS :biggrin:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Banks for threeeee!


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice To Finally Control A Game.
Kg Should Really Take That Amount Of Shots Every Game.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

we won!?!!??! holy **** 1-4 on this homstand to end the 1st half of the year, i'll be back in a little bit with some top performers


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Top Performers*

*Seattle*
*Luke Ridnour*







9 Pts, 4 Rebs, 11 Assists 
*Ray Allen*







23pts 2 rebounds 1 steal
*Rashard Lewis*







8 pts 4 rebounds 5 assists 4 steals
*Robert Swift *







14 pts 7 rebounds 3 blocks
*Nick Collison *







12 pts 6 rebounds

*Minnesota*
*Kevin Garnett*







23 pts 15 rebounds 2 assists
*Ricky Davis *







25 pts 5 rebounds 5 assists
*Trenton Hassell *







12 pts 4 rebounds 4 assists
*Rashad McCants*







10 pts 2 steals 1 rebound
*Anthony Carter*







10 pts 4 rebounds 5 assists 3 steals


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

So much needed win.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

The game wasn't televised here, so I'll assume that it was a nice win. Hell, at this point ANY win is a nice win! :cheers:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hopefully this will lead to momentum out of the ASB and get us some more wins. This division is as open as... anything really. Consistency from our bench is really the key.


----------

